

Useful items on the viva64.com website - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0190/

======
AndreyKarpov
I'd like to give you some tips on what useful items you can find on our
website www.viva64.com.

The audience of our site is constantly rising. Programmers subscribe to our
blog, follow us in twitter, and so on. As a result, many of our readers read
new articles but don't know of other useful materials posted earlier. We don't
position us as an information portal, so you may miss a lot of useful items of
information when visiting our site. However, we find it cruel to refer our
readers to the site map. Yes, you can find all the site contents there but
it's an impossible task for a guest to choose what to read.

That's why I've decided to arrange a small tour around our website for new
visitors. I've picked out the sections which, I suppose, will be most useful
and interesting. Enjoy your reading.

